# Maersk set to order 18,000teu containerships



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.ifw-net.com/freightpubs/...2565b-IFW_29_11_1011_29_2010&utm_medium=email

Maersk Line is close to placing an order for a series of record-breaking 18,000teu containerships. 
According to IFW’s sister publication, Lloyd’s List, letters of intent could be signed before the end of the year. 

A considerable amount of design work still has to be completed, with several South Korean yards in the running for an order that could be worth close to US$2 billion. 

The ships would be longer and wider than anything ever built before, and would require a new generation of cranes, with a longer outreach to stretch across 22 rows of containers. 

The ships would be of revolutionary design, with new propulsion systems and other technological advances that would considerably reduce slot costs and cut emissions.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

That's going to be one hell of a ship! 

Will it go the same way as the big oil Tankers? 

Draught won't be a problem for Rotterdam and the new Maasvlakte terminal will be ideal for the new unloaders. For loading the, "Monster", it will probably be port and then starboard side to, at consecutive ports or berths.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

If these are to carry 18.000 units and will be enormous, how many containers do the present big ones carry. You know the ones that look like aircraft carriers.

Don


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Don,

Emma Maersk - 15200 containers.

Hawkey01


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Hawkeye, hugh difference then. I was thinking big container ships were still around 8.000 containers.
Still look like aircraft carriers when you see a big one at sea.

Don


----------



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

18000 TEU. That is BIG.
I was on maiden voyage of P&O Nedlloyd's Tasman, 7000 TEU and that was big enough, in fact huge at the time, which was only 12 years ago.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Rotterdam's Euromax terminal at Yangtzehaven, has apparently been designed with these monsters in mind.
The 12 quay cranes have a reach across the ship of 23 containers wide, and their design speed is 40 boxes per hour.
A nice touch is that once the crane driver has lifted the box to a safe height above the ship, computers take over and land the box on the quay and return to lift the next box.


----------

